# More Multimeter than most will need (Fluke 289)



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh, You again! inch:

Santa doesn't exist cause he ain't bought me one for years!


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

CADPoint said:


> Oh, You again! inch:
> 
> Santa doesn't exist cause he ain't bought me one for years!


Yes me again, Santa is one of those guys - once you gets past 12 he just looses interest in you. He is a scary concept :jester:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

thats a pretty cool meter


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

TOOL_5150 said:


> thats a pretty cool meter


The data logging is pretty awesome I use it excessively in determining the temperature profile of motors , voltages over buses ect....


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

nick.sek said:


> The data logging is pretty awesome I use it excessively in determining the temperature profile of motors , voltages over buses ect....


if they could cram a megger function in that, id pay $1k for it to have 1 ultimate meter. I mean really, all my fluke network test equipment cost well over $1k each so its not like people dont spend money on fluke equipment.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

TOOL_5150 said:


> if they could cram a megger function in that, id pay $1k for it to have 1 ultimate meter. I mean really, all my fluke network test equipment cost well over $1k each so its not like people dont spend money on fluke equipment.


your absolutely right, but the typical joe this is over kill. what equipment are you running for the fluke network equipment?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

nick.sek said:


> your absolutely right, but the typical joe this is over kill. what equipment are you running for the fluke network equipment?


I have the CableIQ and the LinkRunner AT

I had a microtest pentascanner, but that was years ago, Id like to get the DTX, but I wont buy that til a get a job that requires it.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I have the CableIQ and the LinkRunner AT
> 
> I had a microtest pentascanner, but that was years ago, Id like to get the DTX, but I wont buy that til a get a job that requires it.


Sounds like you got some awesome toys, and some good will power (I can never resist the calling of new toys)!:thumbup:


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Wish they made one of those in the bigger bench format with an AC adapter and a color screen. Oh one can only dream. Good vid. :thumbup:


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

That_Dude said:


> Wish they made one of those in the bigger bench format with an AC adapter and a color screen. Oh one can only dream. Good vid. :thumbup:


This man is a visionary! :thumbup:

Purpose this to Fluke and tell them to add, a couple more input channels, and it would be perfect!


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

nick.sek said:


> This man is a visionary! :thumbup:
> 
> Purpose this to Fluke and tell them to add, a couple more input channels, and it would be perfect!


Would be nice if they would make one. Would come in handy with the UAV project I have going for EE school. :laughing:


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

289 is my favorite tool I own. I print off reports all the time for customers onsite with a mobile printer. They love having evidence of events in hand and are more likely to spend money on the spot.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

nick.sek said:


> This man is a visionary! :thumbup: Purpose this to Fluke and tell them to add, a couple more input channels, and it would be perfect!


and it should only add a few thousand extra to the price tag


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Kryptes said:


> 289 is my favorite tool I own. I print off reports all the time for customers onsite with a mobile printer. They love having evidence of events in hand and are more likely to spend money on the spot.


Mind if I ask which mobile printer you use? Haven't checked them out yet but I need to get one. I've been emailing on site reports from my iPad but would also like a hard copy to hand over.

Thanks!


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

I bought 3 of the HP Officejet 150. Works pretty good so far, the battery even has decent life.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Kryptes said:


> I bought 3 of the HP Officejet 150. Works pretty good so far, the battery even has decent life.


This man has got a great idea going here! Thanks for the advice on what to get next!:thumbsup:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

if you buy this meter you oughta mosey on down to the local costco and get the sanyo eneloop rechargeable battery kit. cool video


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

uconduit said:


> if you buy this meter you oughta mosey on down to the local costco and get the sanyo eneloop rechargeable battery kit. cool video


Battery cost are not my burden, they are company provided, but without a doubt you are very correct - can't tell you how many time I threw out half used batteries in order accommodate a measurement - the re-chargeable idea is a solid investment, thanks for the idea! (surprised they did integrate some of the nature into it)...


----------



## bcoop1750 (Dec 28, 2013)

I need a good meter, and everyone says fluke is the best, but I can get a greenlee or ideal at a discounted price. Any thoughts on those two meters?


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

An ideal meter is good enough for the majority of electricians out there, I still have one kicking around and it has done its job


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

uconduit said:


> if you buy this meter you oughta mosey on down to the local costco and get the sanyo eneloop rechargeable battery kit. cool video


I don't know if that's a good thing, I looked but couldn't find where the but I thought the MFG. says out-right not to use rechargeable batteries.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

bcoop1750 said:


> I need a good meter, and everyone says fluke is the best, but I can get a greenlee or ideal at a discounted price. Any thoughts on those two meters?


They are second rate 

first rate would be fluke, draenetz/gossen, hewlett-packard/agilent
second rate would be exetech, klein, etc
third rate would be the $5 yellow meters and similar

if something unexpected happened the third rate ones might cause lethal injury whereas a first or second rate meter might result in no injury or damage. a first rate meter would have a fuse in series with the current measurement that might have a rating of 10 amps but would still open if shorted at 9,000 amps, a second rate one might have an AGC fuse, while the third rate ones might might just have a piece of metal wire where the pcb says "fuse"

some guy named dave on youtube reviews all kinds of multimeters you should check out his videos.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

CADPoint said:


> I don't know if that's a good thing, I looked but couldn't find where the but I thought the MFG. says out-right not to use rechargeable batteries.


I know for sure that anything "intrinsically safe" REQUIRES you to use specific batteries -- usually duracell and energizer -- and only batteries of specific model numbers. i think the 28-II ex multimeter ($1500) requires only specific model numbers of alkaline batteries from specific brands.

As far as using eneloops in a fluke 289, there is nothing in the manual saying you cannot use rechargeables in it. There is nothing in there that says "alkaline-only" or "don't use lithium".


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

> ...
> As far as using eneloops in a fluke 289, there is nothing in the manual saying you cannot use rechargeables in it. There is nothing in there that says "alkaline-only" or "don't use lithium".


Battery, 1.5 V NEDA 15C/15F or IEC R6S from the manual.

It looks like I sit corrected again, no biggie R6S comes in both recharable alkaline and other(s).

Sorry my statement must have been a hangover from other equipment!


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

bcoop1750 said:


> I need a good meter, and everyone says fluke is the best, but I can get a greenlee or ideal at a discounted price. Any thoughts on those two meters?


If you are going that way avoid Greenlee as if it were full of HIV, the are really made cheaply. It is NOT WORTH SAVING MONEY WHEN A TOOL THAT CAN SAVE YOUR LIFE IS INVOLVED. 

IDEAL on the other hand is an extremely solid tool, not over the top but functions well I own 3, and have no extreme problems with them they are my everyday meter. The ideal 61-342, is what I would recommend. The 61-340 is nice but not TRMS.

Keep us posted,

Nick


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

I have an ideal clamp meter and it works well for me. It's cheap enough that I don't have to worry about it but still works very well. Hasn't failed me yet. 

I've heard flukes are good but I always recommend the ideal one simply because of the price. But for non-destructive work matters I have an old Fluke 87 meter that works well.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

samc said:


> I have an ideal clamp meter and it works well for me. It's cheap enough that I don't have to worry about it but still works very well. Hasn't failed me yet.
> 
> I've heard flukes are good but I always recommend the ideal one simply because of the price. But for non-destructive work matters I have an old Fluke 87 meter that works well.


I believe I have one of these coming my way due to a youtube supporter and I am very eager to test it out! I have 3 Ideal meters and they are extremely solid units! Good price to quality ratio. I should have it up by mid January - with my full thoughts on the unit. I'll keep you posted - but as you got more field experience what do you like and dislike about the meter?


----------

